# [gimp] Pas de support du jpeg (résolu)

## she0gorath

Bonjour.

Bon, je suis un gros débutant, je voudrait bien le préciser.

j'ai installé gimp (emerge -va gimp)

en essayant d'ouvrir un fichier au format jpg, gimp me dit que "format de fichier inconnu".

du coup je cherche un peu, et j'essaie d'ajouter le cflag jpg, au cas où :

```
#> USE='jpg' sudo emerge -va gimp
```

Marche pas, même erreur.

j'arrive pas à trouver des infos là-dessus sur le net. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Edit : pas d'erreur apparente lors de la compilation.

Dernière modification par she0gorath (Aujourd'hui 23:45:4 :Cool: Last edited by she0gorath on Tue May 26, 2009 9:48 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

si tu fais un "emerge -pv gimp", tu verras que le USE à mettre est "jpeg" et pas "jpg".

Mets à jour /etc/make.conf et fais un "emerge -DuNav world" pour mettre à jour le nouveau USE globalement. Si tu le mets en ligne de commande, il disparaîtra lors de la prochaine mise à jour.

Quel est ton "profile" ? apparmment, c'est un "server", au lieu de "desktop".

(eselect profile list)

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et +1 pour la réponse de XavierMiller.

----------

## she0gorath

Autant pour moi pour le titre... C'est vrai que j'ai survolé un peu vite le réglement, pensant qu'il ressemblerait à ceux des autres forums que je fréquente.

Sinon, ça marche bien. Merci.

Pour mon "profile", 

```
> eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/2008.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/2008.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/2008.0/no-multilib

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/2008.0/server

  [6]   hardened/amd64

  [7]   hardened/amd64/multilib

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

  [10]  hardened/linux/amd64

```

```
> eselect profile show

Current make.profile symlink:

  default/linux/amd64/2008.0

```

Du coup , je le met sur desktop, comme vous me le conseillez.

Merci encore...

----------

## xaviermiller

et ensuite, tu fais un "emerge -DuNav world" (--deep --update --newuse --ask --verbose) pour tout mettre à jour (dont le changement des flags USE, ça fera un paquet de paquets à recompiler...)

----------

## she0gorath

Euh... Encore une question de n00b : j'ai ça :

```
> sudo emerge -DuNav world

Mot de passe :

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/cairo-1.7.6[svg,X]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1 (Change USE: +svg)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/pango-1.24.1" [installed])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdm-4.2.3" [installed])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

C'est grave, docteur ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui et non : pas moyen de mettre à jour automatiquement.

essaie "emerge -1av cairo"

(le -1 est pour éviter que cette dépendance soit dans "world")

----------

